# Gothic 2 - Wer und wo ist Cornelius?



## bumi (6. April 2006)

Tach liebe RPG-ler

Ich hab heute Abend zur Abwechslung mal wieder mein Gothic 2 gestartet um mich mal um das Auge Innos' zu kümmern. Nun brauch ich jemanden der das kaputte Amulett wieder schmiedet - dafür hab ich Bennett. Dieser sitzt jedoch im Knast und kann erst raus wenn seine Unschuld bewiesen ist. Dazu muss ich den vermeindlichen Zeugen namens Cornelius finden, er ist angeblich der Sekretär des Stadthalters. Nur wo find ich den?


----------



## Rosini (6. April 2006)

bumi am 06.04.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach liebe RPG-ler
> 
> Ich hab heute Abend zur Abwechslung mal wieder mein Gothic 2 gestartet um mich mal um das Auge Innos' zu kümmern. Nun brauch ich jemanden der das kaputte Amulett wieder schmiedet - dafür hab ich Bennett. Dieser sitzt jedoch im Knast und kann erst raus wenn seine Unschuld bewiesen ist. Dazu muss ich den vermeindlichen Zeugen namens Cornelius finden, er ist angeblich der Sekretär des Stadthalters. Nur wo find ich den?



Im zweiten Stock des netten Hauses, welches rechts neben dem Hauptquartier von Lord Hagen steht. Das Haus des Stadthalters eben *g*
Vor der Tür steht ein Soldat mit Milizuniform...


----------



## machbetmachallabett (6. April 2006)

Rosini am 06.04.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 06.04.2006 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ähh ne, eigentlich ja nicht...
Bei mir steht Cornelius immer im Haus von Lord Hagen im 1 .Stock an so nem Lesepult. Also man kommt ins Hagen Haus rein und dann gleich rechts die Treppe rauf, und oben an der Treppe dann links. Da steht Cornelius. Du musst ihn verprügeln(als söldner reicht es glaube ich dass du ihm drohst) und dann kriegst du dein Tagebuch, dass du Lesen musst. Da steht der ganze Krempel drin.

@Rosini: Was du meinst ist das Haus des Richters.


----------



## Rosini (6. April 2006)

machbetmachallabett am 06.04.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rosini: Was du meinst ist das Haus des Richters.


Sry - ich wusste nicht mehr genau, welches Haus das war *g*
Ich hab mich im Haus geirrt und du hast natürlich recht


----------



## machbetmachallabett (6. April 2006)

Rosini am 06.04.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 06.04.2006 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab immer Recht^^


----------



## bumi (7. April 2006)

*Gothic 2 - Wo ist der scheiss Steinkreis?*

Ok ihr Experten, ich hätte da noch eine nächste Frage und will dafür eigentlich nicht einen neuen Thread eröffnen... Nun hab ich das reparierte Auge von Innos und muss mich mit Xardas und den anderen beim Steinkreis treffen... Nur ist es Ewigkeiten her seit ich das letzte mal G2 gespielt hab und ich hab absolut keinen Plan mehr wo der ist...


----------



## Homerclon (7. April 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 - Wo ist der scheiss Steinkreis?*



			
				bumi am 07.04.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ihr Experten, ich hätte da noch eine nächste Frage und will dafür eigentlich nicht einen neuen Thread eröffnen... Nun hab ich das reparierte Auge von Innos und muss mich mit Xardas und den anderen beim Steinkreis treffen... Nur ist es Ewigkeiten her seit ich das letzte mal G2 gespielt hab und ich hab absolut keinen Plan mehr wo der ist...


da wo du das kaputte Auge Innos' geholt hast, oder hast du ein Savegames geladen? naja egal.

Sonnenkreis(klick mich)

Bzgl Cornelius, man muss ihn nicht niederschlagen, man kann ihm auch mit Taschendiebstahl den Beweis klauen.


----------

